# Starbird-Devlin Rod and Custom Charities Car a Show



## mazdaflyer (Dec 11, 2015)

In addition to all the great hot rods, custom cars and trucks, a bicycle show and model car show are included. This is indeed a fun family event.

January 15-17, 2016
Century II 
Wichita, KS

Event information:
http://starbirddevlin.com/event 

Entry forms:
http://starbirddevlin.com/entry 

If you have some bikes you'd like to enter, check out the web site and entry forms. There are multiple classes included. Or just come take a look at all the cool eye candy.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds like fun!  I wish I was closer, good luck


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 11, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Sounds like fun!  I wish I was closer, good luck




There have been cars entered from the west coast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 16, 2016)

1920 Hawthorne Flyer showed up.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

